# 70G Vivarium



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

I wanted to document my build and get some ideas from people on the board.

The tank use to be a reef tank (36"x24"x18").
For lighting I'm going to use a Hamilton balize sun 250W MH with 2 T5 HO.
I'm going with a tree stump look with gravel and black sand. On top of the gravel will be some leafs.
I think I'm going to only do brom's with some java moss.
The foaming has not been done yet.


----------



## PoisonFrog (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome setup!
Maybe the metal halide and the T5's are a bit overkill...


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I like the tank and the setup. Where did you get the stump?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Super wood youve got there


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

This tank looks VERY familiar... If this is who I think it's sad to see you've taken the reef down but this looks like it's going to be a sweet viv! Where'd you get the wood?

Welcome to Dendroboard!


----------



## paulmont1719 (Sep 18, 2009)

I 2nd the super wood. Where ya get it?


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks every body, whats up clinton? I just got bored of the corals and the reef tank. I got the wood from Kaz's. It's not a full stump. I put two branch's on the sides to make it a stump. I'll post some pics on how I did it after I get some more foam. I dusted 3 cans need 2 more.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Love the size and shape of that tank can't wait to see it finished


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to Dendroboard. Another reefer making the switch. 

Your tank will look great with that "stump"

Make sure to keep reading as much as possible, and don't forget to elevate your substrate with a false bottom, LECA, gravel, or etc..

I am looking forward to more pics/updates.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Off to a good start. Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

update, Some of my borm's. I made the stump so that you can remove it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2012)

You did a great job with the wood so far cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Got a chance to work on the Vivarium this weekend. I added the pump for the water trickle. I used a combo of gorilla glue and aquarium silicon with coco and peat. I should have just used gorilla glue. Now I need to add the fan.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

That looks great, and I love that stump!


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the comp guy's.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Mist king and lights on order. I ran the 250 MH and it got close to 80F so that had to go. I'm also thinking about a recirculating fan that is mounted on the outside of the viv. The fan would be pulling air from the viv and blowing back into the viv. I'm also thinking of using a carbon air scrubber. It's all going to be DIY.


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

Did you ever build any LEDs for the reef? They'd come in handy for this build. Looking forward to the DIY stuff.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Clinton I sold the LED,s after a few days of running them on the reef. I ordered a currant nova extreme 2 bulb T5 HO. I can upgrade to another 2 bulb if needed.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Just an idea of the air system.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Got the substrate in, planted some borms and turned the pump on. I got the leafs on order. Next up is going to be the glass top, fan and mistking. I couldn't take FTS, it was to bright in the living room. I'll take some pics tonight when it's not bright.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

more shots


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking good thus far... I'm really diggin the depth of the tank.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks EOS, I like the depth also. I just wished it was 6" taller.


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

hope to see alot more pics


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

The starter misting system came in from Mistking. They hooked me up with an extra value misting nozzle. Thanks Mistking! Next up glass shop and waiting for my hole saw from glass-holes.com.


----------



## MKammerer (Apr 21, 2008)

Loving it so far! Will the water not saturate the bedding too much from it going all the way into the water? I would have thought you'd want to separate it via gravel.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks MKammerer, The water is only about 1" deep and the gravel is 3" deep with about 1/2" of substrate on top of the gravel. Most of the substrate is gravel you can only see it from the side and under the stump. I have some leafs coming next week to add on top of the substrate.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

The black stuff is black Flourite. I put it in the front to make it look like black rainforest mud.


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Its looking good. I just hope you wont have to move it soon. I thought i was going to die when I moved my 75 gallon.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks,If I do move, I'm diffidently have to get some help. It's a little heavy. I can left it empty, but with around seventy pounds of stuff in there it's going to be hard. I also breed Discus and I would have around 3 pairs and a bunch of tanks also. Don't even want to think about it.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Half way done with the lid. I drilled out 4 holes with a 14mm hole saw. 2 for the misters, 2 for the wires from the pump and the fan. I saw on Grimms build how he coverd the glass on top of the compartments with silicon so that you can't see inside from the top. That was a great idea so thanks to Grimm on that one.


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

Would you mind doing me a favour and posting a few picks of your top and how it fixes to the tank itself? I have a very similar sized tank, but absolutely nothing to attach a top on with an was looking for inspiration!

Thanks!

p.s - great work so far! I will probably be asking you some questions if that's ok?


----------



## Sneaky807 (Apr 7, 2012)

I would like to know where you purchased that tank. Thanks


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

SLiK JiM, the lid is very simple to make. I had two sheets of 1/8" glass cut one 14.5" by 35" and the other 8" by 35". I drilled 4 holes for the misters and wires. I used plastic corks cut in half for the wires. I also put weather stripping for more of a good sill. 

Sneaky807, I got the tank 8 years ago. I don't remember the name but it's a local builder around the LA area.

Thanks


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

here is some pics


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

starting to look like something


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

It's looking good!!


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

masterkush said:


> SLiK JiM, the lid is very simple to make. I had two sheets of 1/8" glass cut one 14.5" by 35" and the other 8" by 35". I drilled 4 holes for the misters and wires. I used plastic corks cut in half for the wires. I also put weather stripping for more of a good sill.
> 
> Sneaky807, I got the tank 8 years ago. I don't remember the name but it's a local builder around the LA area.
> 
> Thanks


How did you make the flap in the glass? I think I've seen it done with silicone. Is that what you used? I'm just weighing up some ideas!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Great tank! I would of loved to see the sides covered.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

SLiK JiM, I use a hinge that I got from the LFS.

B-NICE, thanks. I like the look of the open sides. IMO it looks more organic with the diffarant layers.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't trust digital timers on my mistking so I got me a cycle timer. I have used plug and grow cycle timers for years with not one going out.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

I added a Microsorum fern and a Oak leaf creeping fig that I ordered from black jungle. The Microsorum fern is my got to be one of the best looking ferns IMHO.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I REALLLLYYY like the look of this tank, especially at the very front how the little puddles have formed. Great Job!!


----------



## geoffsfrogs (Feb 20, 2011)

your tank came out really nice! I love how you put together the huge wood centerpiece. Hiding place extraordinaire.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

looks great. Are you gonna do any kind of moss slurry or anything like that for that centerpiece?


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guy's. Winstonamc, I only have strong lighting on top, so I don't think the moss would do good on the bottom half of the stump. Next up, need to get some frogs. I'm going to let the tank grow in for the summer and then look into get some frogs. I don't know what frogs to get yet.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

I finally got some frogs on the way from josh's frogs. I got 3 yellow headed Brazilians. I'll post some pics when they come in.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

I took out the monkey bowels. They did not look good IMO and they molded allot. Here is some pics.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I still love this build. i wonder if I can get away with doing something similiar in a 29G


----------

